# Asda UK 2010



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

I have been getting impatient waiting for Asda to get their stock out. So I emailed their customer service and got this email back today 

"I have checked with our buying team and we will start introducing Halloween items from Friday 3 September, this will be online only. In our ASDA Living stores they will be instore from 18 September and in the rest of our stores will be the week after."

Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy not long now 

Wonder what new items they will have this year?


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

That's good news!! I don't really imagine there will be much different than the past few years, but we can hope! 

I think this weekend has been when most stores are getting their first lots of Halloween stock out(at long last; we all cheer!). Sadly, I've been working so haven't been out shopping yet. I did however stop in TK Maxx, they have a few bits out. I picked up a skeleton bride and groom snowglobe, and a ghostface in a nylon cage.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Some stuff about asda 2010 stock, 

http://www.pressloft.com/search_go.php?cl=3145&allIndustries=y


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Some stuff about asda 2010 stock,
> 
> http://www.pressloft.com/search_go.php?cl=3145&allIndustries=y


Had a good browse on that site hsitu and was beginning to think oh dear it's all the same stuff from last yr until I saw wanda the witch! About time we started getting some decent stuff over here! I'll definately be adding her to the collection of gemmy items


----------



## Raven Manor uk (Jul 5, 2010)

Im with you on that, i have gotta get Wanda the witch! can you buy her at asda online?


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Ive been checking twice daily and she not showing on there yet! If she pops up Ill shout out!


----------



## Raven Manor uk (Jul 5, 2010)

cool cheers mate! she will go well with all the others!


----------



## Mr Ghoul (Aug 2, 2010)

Think Tesco might be stocking them aleady - that's what I've heard.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr Ghoul said:


> Think Tesco might be stocking them aleady - that's what I've heard.


Mr Ghoul, Is that stocking Wanda the Witch or putting out their halloween items now?


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a blog post on the subject. Love the press loft site though!

http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/hallo...s-halloween-2010-goodies-in-a-couple-of-weeks


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers tommytrubbs, Didnt know about that site! Just left the above Asda response on there


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

No worries 

That Press Loft link was excellent by the way. Although I now feel a little like I spoiled the surprise a bit...


----------



## Raven Manor uk (Jul 5, 2010)

Just got told by my ASDA store that the halloween stuff is going out on the 27th Sept?!


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

There's lots of mixed messages, and it seems that the people on the shop floors aren't overly informed about it all.
I reckon that the stuff will hit all stores next weekend, as the initial post in this thread suggested.
From what I remember, it was around the 22nd last year.

I'm starting to feel like I think about this waaaaaaaay too much.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Just done my usual daily eBay check and found a wanda the witch for auction already starting bids at £130! 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130432957151
Guessing either his local store has put their stock out early or he is an employee or poss imported!!! Either way not long now  gonna check the local asda home store later on today


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Just found another 3 wanda the witch listed on eBay varying from £40 on auction to £180 BIN! Take it Asda living have their stock out as per their email to me  
Only problem is I'm currently in Blackpool for the weekend & there is no living store nearby :-(


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

£180 what a rip off, plus the £20 P&P on top. Asda will be selling it for £70! It's sad that this is the best there is over here. The prop quality and choice we have is appalling and overpriced 

I think there's a demand for quality items that isn't being met 

I want items like these!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Witch-With-Misting-Cauldron/11026507

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Yj-Rippping-Reaper-of-Souls/

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Tt-Demonica/


----------



## Raven Manor uk (Jul 5, 2010)

Im collecting my Witch in a hour! yesss :]


----------



## Mr Ghoul (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is a link to Tesco's Halloween offerings (online):

http://www.tescoparty.com/Seasonal/Halloween.aspx

Mr G


----------



## cleya2 (Oct 14, 2009)

*which stores are stocking wanda witch?*

Just a quick message to see if anybody has bought wanda the witch yet? all the living and supercentre stores around me are an hours drive away, manchester areas. Just want to see if they have them in these stores yet?

thanks


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

I know what you mean about quality items not being available in the uk! don't get mad over it though! The UK is slowly catching up with the USA as a country who celebrates the season 


halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I want items like these!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Witch-With-Misting-Cauldron/11026507


I've already got this witch! Had her 2 yrs now n she is great! Cost a fortune to ship from Usa but that's a different story!!!


----------



## Raven Manor uk (Jul 5, 2010)

cleya2 said:


> Just a quick message to see if anybody has bought wanda the witch yet? all the living and supercentre stores around me are an hours drive away, manchester areas. Just want to see if they have them in these stores yet?
> 
> thanks


I was told all the halloween stuff will be going on sale from the 27th. I bought one yesterday and had to travel 35 miles to my nearest living store.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Just been to my local Asda living in Altrincham and they were just opening the pallets of goodies! Nothing on shelves yet but had 6 pallet loads! Managed to get myself a wanda  
Going back tomoz to see what new items they got. Did notice a box called 'animated witches hat' me wonders what this does?????


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

For those that are interested Asda Direct website has updated today and is now listing Wanda the Witch, although not currently in stock. The link is http://direct.asda.com/on/demandwar...onProduct?pid=001842806&SaveNotificationForm=
It does have the usual 'email when back in stock' button though


----------



## cleya2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks dazzer i have tried the email me when in stock option but it doesnt seem to be working..but i will be checking the site serveral times a day and hopefully manage to grab one online, otherwise its a 60mile round trip to manchester to get one


----------



## cleya2 (Oct 14, 2009)

guys!!! THOSE OF YOU WANTING A WANDA WITCH!!! buy at asda direct online, they r now in stock, i have just bagged one and its being delivered to my local store, so no 60 mile journey for me, pick it up on friday whoo!!! 
I'm defo in the halloween mood now! ha


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Cleya, I'm so pleased it's worked out for you! I am loving my Wanda Witch she is amazing


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Just been back to my local asda home to find they still putting the stuff out and another 4 pallet loads been brought out! That animated witchs hat was out! It's a full size hat that has a bell on it, when activated bell shakes n the hat sings songs! £6! decided to leave that one.


----------



## cleya2 (Oct 14, 2009)

thankyou dazzer, i am really looking forward to setting her up she looks great on the photo, i am sure my party guests will love her. i have a dancing witch i purchased from usa last year and that was the party piece for last year aswell as the asda butler, i try to make each year better than the last, and think it will be with my addition of the wanda.
I cant wait until asda stock up near my area. Also keep wondering when tesco will be putting stock in, they had lots of great stuff last year.


----------



## cleya2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Has anybody spotted any halloween goodies in their local asda's yet? mine is still empty..and tesco too, last year they had there stock out on 22nd september so they are really slow this year, hope they have some suprising stock to make it worth the wait


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Not seen any out in our local Asda stores yet! Cant be long now


----------



## cleya2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Checked my asda and they are filling up the shelves as we speak, although i wasnt that impressed as most items were same as last year,


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

All of the Asda stores near me are selling Halloween stuff now. Seems to be a bit less than last year, and the stock changes depending on the size of the store. I got some decent skulls (3 for £5) a tombstone and a bag of bones.

I also called into one of the big Tesco stores, but it looked like they were still filling the shelves since it was just costumes at that point.

Most everywhere you'd expect has Halloween items on sale now, but they've all scaled down from last year it seems.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

cleya2 said:


> Checked my asda and they are filling up the shelves as we speak, although i wasnt that impressed as most items were same as last year,


I know exactly what you mean - nipped into the huge asda superstore tonight & to be honest I left a little disappointed  Last yr they had the butler, witch & phantom face ripper this yr just wanda (she is good though)! All the rest of the stock seemed to be the same small stuff from recent yrs.


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

My asda in widnes has had it's halloween stock out since the 27th of september, they have wanda witches for sale instore too! Hopefully be buying one tomorrow  can't wait . they have a good stock in but not as much as a few years back but all in all im quite happy with whats in our store. I just wish they would supply more lifesize props  x


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree that Asda doesn't seem to have as much good stuff as they have done in previous years. I did pick up some of the "Scary Bloody Skulls" with the three for £5 deal, though. They're exactly what I've been looking for and will be displayed on stakes in the front garden, with a little extra decoration to turn them into 'pirate' skulls. I haven't seen realistic, life-sized skulls in any other UK shops, and was going to have to resort to making them myself (or possibly grave robbing  ). 
Bought them in my lunch break and kept them under the desk at work. Co-workers were not as alarmed as I'd hoped. 

I'd quite like a Crystal Ball Fogger but I suspect it will make everything around it damp.


----------



## cleya2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes your rite about the crystal ball dogger, they come with a plastic sheet to out under it and it is drenched at the end of a party with it being on so long, I have the cauldron one and skull fogger I got from asda last year, I won't be buying the crystall ball this year. They sell great life-size skulls in the range, there props are the best I've seen this year so far....still waiting for tesco to impress me with there stock. The skulls in the range light up and all sorts approx £5 each


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

cleya2 said:


> ....still waiting for tesco to impress me with there stock.


Just found this - 

http://www.brandrepublic.com/News/E...sco-launches-its-biggest-ever-Halloween-push/
&
http://www.independent.ie/and-finally/halloween-bigger-than-valentines-2360181.html

Fingers crossed their range will be 'their biggest yet'!!!! Might have to start another thread


----------



## cleya2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ah that's ace dazzer, can't wait for their stock, they overwhelmed me last year with their stock and I know they will out do asda this time. Yes another thread could be in order ha


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

New thread started! Keep each store seperate to avoid confusion


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

I was kind of disappointed with Asda's selection this year, what really annoyed me was the fact that i have not been able to find life size foam skulls online and when i saw some in Asda the other day, someone thought it would be a great idea to pour blood all over them. I understand that the majority of people shopping in Asda won't be a picky as me when it comes to Halloween decor, but i think they should have a choice between some bloody skulls and non bloody skulls.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

hiyya everyone! finally got my Wanda witch and i got lucky as they fort there was none left in our local store  but luckily enough they found one more for little old me  made up with her! already got her set up next to my Edwardian butler in the window for everyone to see  x


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

phil121 said:


> I was kind of disappointed with Asda's selection this year, what really annoyed me was the fact that i have not been able to find life size foam skulls online and when i saw some in Asda the other day, someone thought it would be a great idea to pour blood all over them. I understand that the majority of people shopping in Asda won't be a picky as me when it comes to Halloween decor, but i think they should have a choice between some bloody skulls and non bloody skulls.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phil


Phil, I see you're in Newcastle. If you can stomach a trip to Sunderland, they have some bloodless foam skulls in the Birthdays/Clintons (can't recall which one it is) shop in the Bridges shopping centre for £1.99 each. I was in a Monday and there were quite a few left.


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey nameless thanks for that info, unfortunately i don't think i will be able to get to Sunderland for the skulls, i did have a look at there website but i couldn't find anything.

Its great to see a haunter from Sunderland on here

Thanks

Phil


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

phil121 said:


> Hey nameless thanks for that info, unfortunately i don't think i will be able to get to Sunderland for the skulls, i did have a look at there website but i couldn't find anything.
> 
> Its great to see a haunter from Sunderland on here
> 
> ...


No worries. You might have a chance to try their shops in Newcastle at some point.

I'm not from Sunderland though, I'm in Gateshead ... just doing a bit of Halloween hunting to see what I could see around the region.


----------

